# Plattekill snow powder day this weekend maybe



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2012)

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...te=BGM&textField1=42.2839&textField2=-74.5653    looking like few inches of snow for friday then cold then Sunday 50s for high,  that could be awesome weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2012)

Any one going skiing this weekend could be powder on Saturday and soft com on Sunday.


----------



## abc (Mar 8, 2012)

Hunter Saturday, Platty Sunday. 

From the other thread, looks like a lot of folks are going to Platty Sunday. A mini-AZ gathering.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 8, 2012)

Scotty, the eternal optimist.

_Friday: A chance of snow showers, mainly after 9am. Mostly sunny during the morning, then cloudy during the afternoon, with a high near 37. Breezy, with a west wind between 14 and 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%. *New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.* 
Friday Night: A chance of snow showers. Increasing clouds, with a low around 13. Wind chill values as low as -1. West wind between 15 and 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%. *New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. *
Saturday: A slight chance of snow showers before 10am. Mostly sunny, with a high near 33. Wind chill values as low as -3. West wind between 9 and 17 mph. *Chance of precipitation is 20%*._

Let's hope the weatherman has underestimated your favorite mountain.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2012)

Now's for roxbuy NY were Platty is said few inches of snow.


----------

